# New Motivation New Journal



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi everyone   Well, I know it's been a wicked long time since I posted in a journal but life has been busy and well to be blunt, working out was getting boring.  I was just going through the movements and never really fully applying myself.

So, after a great weekend in Vegas and new found motivation from P, GG and MM in the gym doing the Olympic lifts, I decided to explore this.  

They all made me feel so good that I could actually do this so I figured why not, lifting has been boring lately anyway.

I am just striving to be athletic in general.  I am in pretty good cardiovascular shape.  I run twice a week, ride my bike once or twice a week and I also teach spinning class 3-4 times a week.  I haven't lost any LBM and have kept the same size.  Of course that was after losing all that fat I gained when my thyroid took a nose dive but that's done and over with.  I will probably be on sythroid the rest of my life but I can live with that if I have to.

I'm finishing up my last 2 weeks of melting point.  What a kick ass supplement that is and I definately plan on using it again but I've been on it 10 weeks and it's time to cycle.  My weight was stagnant after I started the synthroid and once I went on the MP the weight starting falling off fast.  Good stuff but lots of sides that many people find unbearable.

I probably won't be logging my meals as there is no need to.  I wouldn't mind losing another 5 pounds but I'm not going to kill myself trying.  I fit in my clothes and I'm actually pretty satisfied with my appearance.  I did gain 5 pounds in Vegas  but that is almost gone now 

So..................thanks to P I did my first own Olympic lift workout.  The other day in Vegas I worked out with the gang and they showed me some of the moves.  It will be hard to do this on my own but I'm thinking about getting some videos to help.

On to the workout:

Warmup:  5 min Run

8 Sets Cleans
2 @ Bar x 6
2 @ 55 x 6
2 @ 65 x 4

8 Sets Clean Pulls
2 @ 95 x 6
2 @ 105x6
2 @ 105x5
2 @ 105x4

3 Sets Front Squats:  No fucking laughing   
3 @ 55@6

3 Sets Back Squats:
3 @ 135x8

I caught myself doing a deadlift with the clean pulls and corrected myself repeatedly.  Old habits I guess.  I so suck at front squats and I've never been  good at them.  The good thing is that I finally found a front squat form that works for me so hopefully that number will change soon.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck, jodi.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 18, 2005)

Yay Jodi's back. Now we just need to get Hillary to get her butt back in here consistently.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't lost any LBM and have kept the same size.  Of course that was after losing all that fat I gained when my *thyroid took a nose dive * but that's done and over with.  I will probably be *on sythroid the rest of my life * but I can live with that if I have to.
> 
> I'm finishing up my *last 2 weeks of melting point.  What a kick ass supplement that is and I definately plan on using it again but I've been on it 10 weeks and it's time to cycle.*  My weight was stagnant after I started the synthroid and once I went on the MP the weight starting falling off fast.  Good stuff but lots of sides that many people find unbearable.



I missed your posts about your thyroid, so please forgive me if I am re-hashing old news.  Are you hypo-thyroid and take synthroid to supplement the thyroid or have you had your thyroid deactivated? 

What kind of side effects did you experience on the melting point? 

I'm curious since I don't even have a thyroid and it seems that those that are hypo-thyroid on here still have a partially functional thyroid so they may either supplement with synthroid or take thyroid gland supplement boosters or both.  

Congrats on getting motivated.  Good Luck and I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks ihateschoolmt and Aggies.  I know I've been MIA and hopefully I can keep the motivation.  Hilary needs to get back in here too 

Devlin - I have a history of hyper and hypo.  I just have a lazy thyroid right now.  The doc is monitoring my tsh levels and with any hope I'll be able to come off synthroid but as of right now I have to stay on it.  Ah well.

Melting point is a great supp but the side effects can be brutal make alot of people stop it.  I've experienced lethargy, headaches and by far the worst cramping I've ever experienced in my life.  Taurine +k and cal/mag help but usually once a week I'm crippled and can't move.  When that happens I have to take some simple sugars to ease the cramping.  If you can deal with the sides then it's good but OMG when it gets bad it gets bad


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweet, another chick rocking olympic lifting.  I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Cow   I hope I can get the moves right! lol

Jakey   How are you?  Oopps, no wonder why we havent chatted, I forgot to turn on MSN   Off to bed now but I'll be online tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2005)

Yea, I was like wtf?!  And whenever your on its BUSY.  Sweet dreams!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2005)

A lot of greens like broccoli and so on actually suppress thyroidal output, just something I ran into. 

Good luck on the journal  !


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey I know you 

Welcome back


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Mudge   Yeah, doc told me to stay away from kale, broccoli and spinach.  

Hey Iain, I think I know you too


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Huge airfare sale to Phoenix if anyone is interested.  Hint Hint P & GG 

http://www.southwest.com/cgi-bin/sy...940165&headlineId=756357&src=sta_offer_756357


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 19, 2005)

hey Jodi.. I have been MIA for along friggin time but I pop in today and it was so nice to see you on the journey ... 

Smiles dear!!

Eri'


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Eri'  Nice to see you back.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

Is that 2 sets of 6 reps?  For cleans and clean pulls don't do more than 1-3 reps per set since you are working on technique, form, strength and speed.  At 6 reps you are going to be slowing down to much and form will suffer when you get tired.  You are better off doing something like 12-15 sets of 2.  For the clean pulls same thing, 1-3 reps.  Also, try and do them from the floor (from a deadlift position).  Work on pulling from the floor under control adn thne once you pass your knees brining your hips through and exploding up with everything you got on that second pull.

When front squating in the rack position it would be better to do lower reps since your grip, shoulders and rear delts will take a beating.  I usually only do 1-3 reps per set.  Also, you can go heavier with the weight.  I would do at minimum 100% of your best clean.  So if you are cleaning 55lbs, you can comfortably olympic front squat more than that, probably closer to 75 or 80lbs.  also, I would just front squat and do my back squating on another day.  Save one day for your olympic lifts, save another day for your strength lifts and aux. work.  I don't know what your other workouts of the week look like or how or even if you are splitting up your body parts but i woud do:

day 1
clean or a combo like 2-3 cleans followed by 2 presses
clean pulls  2-3 reps x 5 sets
front squat   2-3 reps x 5 sets

day 2
clean pull- 2 reps x 5 sets
back squat- hypertrophy rep range
something for your posterior chain (good mornings, RDL, etc)
rest of your body if you want.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

How the hell did I miss this yesterday??? - 

Let's see if I can top those #'s this afternoon - 
(After I fatten up)
Keep us informed


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Is that 2 sets of 6 reps?  For cleans and clean pulls don't do more than 1-3 reps per set since you are working on technique, form, strength and speed.  At 6 reps you are going to be slowing down to much and form will suffer when you get tired.  You are better off doing something like 12-15 sets of 2.  For the clean pulls same thing, 1-3 reps.  Also, try and do them from the floor (from a deadlift position).  Work on pulling from the floor under control adn thne once you pass your knees brining your hips through and exploding up with everything you got on that second pull.
> 
> When front squating in the rack position it would be better to do lower reps since your grip, shoulders and rear delts will take a beating.  I usually only do 1-3 reps per set.  Also, you can go heavier with the weight.  I would do at minimum 100% of your best clean.  So if you are cleaning 55lbs, you can comfortably olympic front squat more than that, probably closer to 75 or 80lbs.  also, I would just front squat and do my back squating on another day.  Save one day for your olympic lifts, save another day for your strength lifts and aux. work.  I don't know what your other workouts of the week look like or how or even if you are splitting up your body parts but i woud do:
> 
> ...



  Yeah tha was 6 reps.  I guess it's going to take time getting use to such low rep range.  I didn't do the cleans or clean pulls from the floor, I did them below the knee like the other day.  I will do them from the floor from now own.

The only reason I went to back squats is because I felt like a fucking wussy with those front squats.    Man isn't it funny how you can be so good at one thing and just a little different movement or form and you are all screwed up.  I have never really done front squats before because I could never seem to do them right.  Now that I know how to do them I'm sure the number will be higher.

I don't work my arms anymore so if I did what you listed there for Day 1 & 2 aren't I getting a full body workout this way other than core/abs?  I stopped training arms months ago and they never shrunk and actually look a bit more sculpted than when I did train them.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> How the hell did I miss this yesterday??? -
> 
> Let's see if I can top those #'s this afternoon -
> (After I fatten up)
> Keep us informed


Oh so now that you left Vegas you are slacking in the diet   You were in Vegas with some of the finest foods.....

Men..........and they say women are confusing


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2005)

Funny thing is, as athletic as you thought you were before you started to train to do so, it is only the beginning of you realizing how different it is to train for size vs. performance.

I remember the first day of cleans I ever did, 3 years ago, I thought I was going to have a coronary.  The metabolic cost of these exercises is unlike anything you will ever see.  Doing a single set of 6 cleans with your 8RM is like doing a day of squats/flat bench/Rows/and just about anything you can imagine.  May be an exaggeration, but not much of one.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

I hear ya!  I was so wiped last night after my workout.  I can't believe in how much pain I'm in today either   Traps, shoulders, back, legs damn.........everyting hurts right now LOL!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Cardio Day:

5 Mile Jog - Max HR 152

Felt so good to run today too.  I haven't ran in about 2 weeks.  I was suppose to teach spinning class tonight but they didn't know I was back from Vegas yet so I'm teaching Friday and Sunday.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I can't believe in how much pain I'm in today either... Traps, shoulders, back, legs damn.........everyting hurts right now


 
... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh so now that you left Vegas you are slacking in the diet  You were in Vegas with some of the finest foods...


But 50% of the time I only ate twice a day, compared to the 6 or 7 M.P.D.
I eat here...

Plus I lost 10-11 pounds before I left... but NO MORE...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ... ... ... ... ... ...




It's my journal and I'll cry if I want to cry if I want to....................hehehe


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2005)

If you need, I can rub the sore parts.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah well alot of good you are doing me if you are on the other freaking side of the country   LOL!  Where are you now anyway?  Vermont, CT, Virginia - I lost track haha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2005)

PA, fuck the fucking cold, I am just in the shitty cold.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Yuk, PA?    You in school there?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> But 50% of the time I only ate twice a day, compared to the 6 or 7 M.P.D.
> I eat here...
> 
> Plus I lost 10-11 pounds before I left... but NO MORE...


That's because you didn't eat enough crap food like us girls did


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah tha was 6 reps.  I guess it's going to take time getting use to such low rep range.  I didn't do the cleans or clean pulls from the floor, I did them below the knee like the other day.  I will do them from the floor from now own.
> 
> The only reason I went to back squats is because I felt like a fucking wussy with those front squats.    Man isn't it funny how you can be so good at one thing and just a little different movement or form and you are all screwed up.  I have never really done front squats before because I could never seem to do them right.  Now that I know how to do them I'm sure the number will be higher.
> 
> I don't work my arms anymore so if I did what you listed there for Day 1 & 2 aren't I getting a full body workout this way other than core/abs?  I stopped training arms months ago and they never shrunk and actually look a bit more sculpted than when I did train them.




just do the cleans pulls from the floor.  stick with the cleans from the hang for now.

I don't work arms either so fuck it.  I do pretty much what I listed up there three times a week except I always clean and snatch.  You can add in other upper body movements divided between the days if you want like pull ups, pull downs, rows, presses, etc....either way it works out with a 2 day routine pretty nicely.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2005)

No, I am just in hell.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> A lot of greens like broccoli and so on actually suppress thyroidal output, just something I ran into.
> 
> Good luck on the journal  !



Hell I don't have to worry about that.  Thyroid gone totally got the 2 inch scar to remind me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> A lot of greens like broccoli and so on actually suppress thyroidal output, just something I ran into.
> 
> Good luck on the journal  !




weird.  I wonder why that is?  Where did you read it?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, I am just in hell.



 thats what I call the old home town.  However, my parents and sis still freezing their asses off there in NJ while I enjoyed a nice sunny 85 today here in KY.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh you can just do a search on hypothyroidism and broccoli and it's all over the web.  

Devlin - I read people with no thyroid should avoid it as well.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 19, 2005)

If kale, broccoli and spinach are high in iodine, high levels of iodine will suppress the thyroid.  One treatment to "kill" a thyroid is to give about 20-25 millicuries of radioactive iodine to deactivate the thyroid.  If one wants to eliminate the thyroid and any possible thyroid tissue anywhere in the body they give you about 100 millicuries of radioactive iodine.  With that nice high dose one glows for about a month


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> just do the cleans pulls from the floor.  stick with the cleans from the hang for now.
> 
> I don't work arms either so fuck it.  I do pretty much what I listed up there three times a week except I always clean and snatch.  You can add in other upper body movements divided between the days if you want like pull ups, pull downs, rows, presses, etc....either way it works out with a 2 day routine pretty nicely.


Ok, so I'll just try that out and add in some good mornings and maybe some presses as well.  I think I used my lower back too much yesterday because it's sore as hell


----------



## Devlin (Oct 19, 2005)

I found this about kale, broccoli and thyroid....

GOITROGENS

Goitrogens are foods which suppress thyroid function. In normals, goitrogens can induce hypothyroidism and goiter. In hypos, goitrogens can further depress thyroidal function and stimulate the growth of the thyroid (goiter).

In hyperthyroids, goitrogens may help suppress thyroidal function until normal thyroidal functioning can be restored. However, this may not be a good strategy. Goitrogens work by interfering with the thyroidal uptake of iodine. While many hypers try to limit thyroid output by iodine restriction, this strategy can backfire. Iodine restriction will cause the thyroid to increase in size (goiter) in an effort to filter more blood to get more iodine. When iodine is then re-introduced to the diet or accidentally ingested, the now larger thyroid gland has the capacity for greater thyroid hormone production.

I do not believe that iodine restriction is a good long-term method for controlling thyroid hormone production. Therefore the consumption of goitrogens is not a good strategy. It is better to increase copper metabolism by supplementation of copper and the assisting nutrients. Once copper is replenished and copper metabolism is working properly, the body will tolerate iodine without increasing thyroid hormone production.

Many goitrogens are generally members of the brassica family. These include:

Broccoli
Cauliflower
Brussel Sprouts
Cabbage
Mustard
Kale
Turnips
Rape seed (Canola Oil)

Other goitrogens include: 

Soy
Pine nuts
Millet
Peanuts


Brassica family vegetables not only inhibit thyroid production, but they also inhibit cancer growth. We know that sulfur, copper, and iron work closely together and that excessive sulfur can deplete copper and/or iron. The following study mentions that excessive kale consumption will cause anemia in cattle. Generally anemia is the result of low iron and/or copper. Also, foods and drugs that cause anemia also reduce cancer growth, indicating that the brassica vegetables might reduce cancer by inducing anemia.

Because copper and iron are so important for thyroid function, I don't think that it is advisable to eat plants of the brassica family. We have seen that the primary pre-condition for the production of thyroid disease is the onset of anemia. Brassica vegetables, with their high sulfur content, may be foods which induce anemia and consequently thyroid disease. Don't consider this the final word on these vegetables, but we will continue to look at this possibility.


The way that reads I should be eating them since I don't have to worry about actual production and it will help prevent my cancer from returning.  Needless to say, I lost my thyroid to cancer.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that   When I was younger they contemplated on burning out my thyroid.  I had Graves disease at that time then I went hypo - my body is screwed up lol

You are right....I found this..........

Special Considerations For People With No Thyroid

That said, there are some special considerations for people with no thyroid.

Without a functioning thyroid, you don't need to be particularly concerned about soy or other goitrogenic foods (i.e., brussel sprouts, broccoli, etc.) and their ability to interfere with your thyroid function

You may have less fluctuations in thyroid function and find it easier to stabilize your dose and maintain an optimal TSH level on a consistent dose. (This is compared to those who still have a thyroid, who will find that it occasionally sputters in and out of life, making regulation of levels more difficult.)

Thyroid cancer patients are in a unique situation in that they are given thyroid hormone replacement drugs at "suppressive" levels. This means that the objective is a nearly undetectable TSH level close to 0. This is considered "hyperthyroid" by most lab standards, but suppression is necessary for most thyroid cancer patients to prevent cancer recurrence. So, some thyroid cancer patients consider themselves hyperthyroid, although again, the underlying condition of having no thyroid gland means that your condition is actually hypOthyroidism, and so much of the advice about hypothyroidism still applies.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that   When I was younger they contemplated on burning out my thyroid.  I had Graves disease at that time then I went hypo - my body is screwed up lol
> 
> You are right....I found this..........
> 
> ...



Jodi-Thanks...I now cancer free for 2 years   

The beginning of September my TSH was around .045 if not lower (normal range .7-6.4).  However, I would not consider myself hyperthyroid...if anything my T4 and T3 are running on the low end of normal and I'll be working with my endo next week to up the dose of T4 or adding T3.  It's a real bitch since even though my body fat dropping, I'm putting on weight (LBM), but it sending me into hypo-thyroid symptoms.  It's even harder to cut being a woman with no thyroid to boot.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Jodi 

Good to see you back!  I am glad things are going better with your thyroid too...

And Woo hoo for oly lifting!  WOW! That would be so much fun! Good luck!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Emma   Good to be back, finally lol!  Thanks for holding up the fort in D&N.  I'll will do my best to start contributing more again soon   Work is very busy but it's all good!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think I used my lower back too much yesterday because it's sore as hell



well, either you were stopping your feet really hard into the floor and you feel that or when you are cleaning you are pulling back and hyperextending instead of pulling straight up and shrugging.  Try it slow a few times (esp. a few pulls) when you warm up to get the movement before poping an actually rep.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2005)

I think it was because I was sort of deadlifting and not pulling straight up.  I caught myself several times and corrected it but I think that's going to take some work.  Old habits 

I didn't get to workout today   I just got home from work after a 12 hour day so I'll do it tomorrow before the spin class.  Man that's going to be a tough day!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think it was because I was sort of deadlifting and not pulling straight up. I caught myself several times and corrected it but I think that's going to take some work. Old habits
> 
> I didn't get to workout today  I just got home from work after a 12 hour day so I'll do it tomorrow before the spin class. Man that's going to be a tough day!


That's why you get the big-bucks -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL, I can't complain.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Chickie.   Just wanted to say hello.  I've been doing alot of lurking lately.  Just never enough time in the day.

I need to get your new addie to get your suits back to you.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

JOOOODDDDIIIIIEEEE!!!

Long time no chat.  I haven't seen you on MSN lately, wassup?  I hope everything is going well.  We need to catch up.  I'll PM you my home phone number because my cell doesn't come in at home.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> JOOOODDDDIIIIIEEEE!!!
> 
> Long time no chat.  I haven't seen you on MSN lately, wassup?  I hope everything is going well.  We need to catch up.  I'll PM you my home phone number because my cell doesn't come in at home.


I have yahoo chat too.  

Hmm...my msn still works too.

Been busy with work, show in 2 weeks and suits.  I have no life.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2005)

DAY-UM!  I didn't know you were back w/a journal and everything!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2005)

i'm going to say it in case she's too shy....    Jodie looks freaking amazing coming into this show.  wait till you see her LEGS!!!    (back and abs and chest awesome as always but the legs!!!!   )


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

All my girlies are coming to visit me   Long time no chat to all of you.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2005)

awwwww...i was just telling w8 i missed you yesterday!  

i'm starting a new training routine next week.  finally going to step away from the 1 bodypart per day thing i clung on to forever (long after everyone else let it go!   ) and i'm going to do cardio.  <<GASP>>  

guess if you're going to be around these parts i'll start updating my log again. (or start yet ANOTHER new one!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

I have to go see how Leah is doing.  I miss her. 

I hope you do start visiting here more often and keeping a log missy   Accountability 

Jodie - You need to send me pictures!!!!  PLEASE!!! I have to see.  I didn't know you were this close!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I have to go see how Leah is doing.  I miss her.
> 
> I hope you do start visiting here more often and keeping a log missy   Accountability
> 
> Jodie - You need to send me pictures!!!!  PLEASE!!! I have to see.  I didn't know you were this close!


I 'll see if Craig can get some in the morning.  I know I need to be sending some updated ones to Howard in the next day or so.
I am that close.    I look like I did on the day of the show in July and still have two weeks to go.  Legs look alot different.  Haven't done much different as far as training with them, just all my cardio has been on the stairmill only.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

Little miss sneaky contest - 






(Meets miss fancy pants) -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Huge airfare sale to Phoenix if anyone is interested.  Hint Hint P & GG
> 
> http://www.southwest.com/cgi-bin/systray?action=getHeadlineDetail&installId=4462227849647645&cksum=4782873669940165&headlineId=756357&src=sta_offer_756357


 why is it that when my friends post new journals, it always takes me an average of 3-5 days to see them??? 

 checked out the flights - man i am so tempted to drop everything and pack up our stuff like, TOMORROW 

 hey, by the way, you're going to kick ass with the o-lifting. You did so well on your first try!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> checked out the flights - man i am so tempted to drop everything and pack up our stuff like, TOMORROW


 - I will not allow you guys to move, before you schlupp out the rest of this winter -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I 'll see if Craig can get some in the morning.  I know I need to be sending some updated ones to Howard in the next day or so.
> I am that close.    I look like I did on the day of the show in July and still have two weeks to go.  Legs look alot different.  Haven't done much different as far as training with them, just all my cardio has been on the stairmill only.


 Pictures Pictures Pictures


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> why is it that when my friends post new journals, it always takes me an average of 3-5 days to see them???
> 
> checked out the flights - man i am so tempted to drop everything and pack up our stuff like, TOMORROW
> 
> hey, by the way, you're going to kick ass with the o-lifting. You did so well on your first try!


LOL -  you need to suck up your first winter.  then you could appreciate it here more


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2005)

Ummm Yeah...........I suck! 

I had to work late again tonight and I left in time to go teach my spinning class.  There was no way in hell I was functional enough to lift after that class 

Tomorrow 

On a happy note, I got my verbal offer from Intel today.  I'm leaving the consulting biz


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL - you need to suck up your first winter. then you could appreciate it here more


Exactly -


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> On a happy note, I got my verbal offer from Intel today.  I'm leaving the consulting biz




Woo hoo!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks Emma, I am excited 

Hi Jill - Everyone is coming out of the woodwork


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> On a happy note, I got my verbal offer from Intel today.  I'm leaving the consulting biz



CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> On a happy note, I got my verbal offer from Intel today.  I'm leaving the consulting biz



Ooo, Intel.  What would you be doing for them?  

I was considering getting into microprocessor architecture at some point in time before I got fitness crazy; I even wrote a 25-30 page paper about microprocessor evolution for a writing class I took.  It's interesting stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks NG and Cowpimp 

Hmmm my title is something like this lol...........Project Manager/Systems Engineer.

Basically I am a project manager that has the technical skills to do the actual work if necessary as well. 

Aren't you still in the biz?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

I trained this morning 

5 Clean Pulls:
1 @ 115x4
2 @ 135x3
1 @ 155x2
1 @ 155x1

4 Sets Back Squats
1 @ 135x12
1 @ 135x10
1 @ 135x9
1 @ 135x6

4 Sets Good Mornings
1 @ barx15
1 @ 95x3  Last time I did good mornings I got a lumbar strain so I was nervous
2 @ 75x8

3 Sets WG Pullups
1 @ BWx10
2 @ BWx8

3 Sets Feet elevated Push ups
1 @ 20
2 @ 15

Finshed off with Core & Abs.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks NG and Cowpimp
> 
> Hmmm my title is something like this lol...........Project Manager/Systems Engineer.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good job.  Hell, anything Intel has gotta be good.  Are you going to be involved in the design process or merely overseeing the smooth operation of existing designs?

I do the occasional freelance technician job should I get wind of one, but I don't try and advertise at this point or anything.  I'm shooting toward becoming a personal trainer for the time being, and perhaps becoming a professor down the line should I obtain a master or PhD.

I'm just not really trying to work a desk job I guess.  I still like tinkering with computers on various levels, but network engineering wasn't cutting it for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice workout too!  Damn, you're pretty tough.  I don't know a single female who can pull off 10 pullups.  Hell, most guys I know can't do it.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I trained this morning
> 
> 5 Clean Pulls:
> 1 @ 115x4
> ...





looks good.  make sure you are really getting good form on the pulls and getting a powerful second pull with shrug and toe raise.  this should not resemble a deadlift.  it should be fast.  work with 2-3 reps at 115-125 for about 12-15 sets.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice workout too! Damn, you're pretty tough. I don't know a single female who can pull off 10 pullups. Hell, most guys I know can't do it.


Simple mechanical advantage my dear Watson...

(Her arms are only 2.5 feet long) -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good job.  Hell, anything Intel has gotta be good.  Are you going to be involved in the design process or merely overseeing the smooth operation of existing designs?
> 
> I do the occasional freelance technician job should I get wind of one, but I don't try and advertise at this point or anything.  I'm shooting toward becoming a personal trainer for the time being, and perhaps becoming a professor down the line should I obtain a master or PhD.
> 
> I'm just not really trying to work a desk job I guess.  I still like tinkering with computers on various levels, but network engineering wasn't cutting it for me.


I am going to manage the project for Manufacturing Computing in a development environment.  With the latest and greatest Intel technology at my fingers. 

Good luck with the PT   What do you plan to get your masters or PhD in?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looks good.  make sure you are really getting good form on the pulls and getting a powerful second pull with shrug and toe raise.  this should not resemble a deadlift.  it should be fast.  work with 2-3 reps at 115-125 for about 12-15 sets.


Ok I am trying to do that and I got the shrug.  However, I haven't been doing the toe raise.  I forgot about that.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok I am trying to do that and I got the shrug.  However, I haven't been doing the toe raise.  I forgot about that.




  oops


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Simple mechanical advantage my dear Watson...
> 
> (Her arms are only 3 feet long) -


  I'm only 5'1" so 3 feet long arms would look funny on me.  Try 2 feet, maybe 2.5 

I remember the first time I tried WG pullups and I couldn't even do 1, but I was like hell going to use the assisted thing and I refuse to so I use to just hang there and every week work at.  Over the years I just got better at it.  I think my back strength is pretty good.  

Too bad I can't squat like I use to


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oops


  I'll get there!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

> Too bad I can't squat like I use to



that should be easy to get back up to.  just start working on strength for your back squat. but i believe you were saying you are nervous to go back up to that weight?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, it did make me nervous because I never had a spotter.  I kinda wish I knew what my 1RM was when I was squatting heavy like that 

The biggest thing is that my legs grow FAST and BIG and they overpowered my upperbody.  So I had to cool it for a while on the squats.  I guess if I just get up to 185 or so this time than that would be good enough but @ the 200's my legs were huge  

I'm much more symmetrical now.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, it did make me nervous because I never had a spotter.  I kinda wish I knew what my 1RM was when I was squatting heavy like that
> 
> The biggest thing is that my legs grow FAST and BIG and they overpowered my upperbody.  So I had to cool it for a while on the squats.  I guess if I just get up to 185 or so this time than that would be good enough but @ the 200's my legs were huge
> 
> I'm much more symmetrical now.




yea but you were also doing a lot more reps then and more volume.  If you are doing low reps and working on strength you may not see the same type of growth.  especially when your diet is good and you are doing a lot more cardio now then ever so that should help to keep leg mass at bay.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2005)

I migrated alot of my old power squat strength, into front squat strength pretty quickly...
(seeing as how I never-ever did front squats before)

You shouldn't have a problem


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea but you were also doing a lot more reps then and more volume. If you are doing low reps and working on strength you may not see the same type of growth. especially when your diet is good and you are doing a lot more cardio now then ever so that should help to keep leg mass at bay.


As long as she's not concerned about gaining weight, because that
dense muscle might not look big, but will be heavy


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

It took a lot of work to get my legs to look feminine again and without flab.  I'm nervous 

So should I stay lower reps with my squats too instead of hypertrophy?  

I guess I'll just take it as it comes and just do measurements to watch for any growth.

Today I did back squats but the front squats I never did either so this will be a new realm for me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

well, you don't have as much testosterone as I do and I have not gained any weight training like this three times a week and doing absolutly no cardio.  All i do is keep my diet in order so that I don't gain weight.  Does that make you feel better?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh I'm not worried about the weight, just the size.  hell scale wise I use to weigh alot less then I do now when i just use to diet and not workout years ago but I look better now than I use to.  According to the doctors charts I'm slightly overweight but I don't think I look it.  I just don't want the size


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> All i do is keep my diet in order so that I don't gain weight.  Does that make you feel better?


So in other words no buffet's for a while? 



I'll try the low reps higher weight on my squats.  I don't expect to see big numbers on the front squats yet but I'll work my way up.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I am going to manage the project for Manufacturing Computing in a development environment.  With the latest and greatest Intel technology at my fingers.
> 
> Good luck with the PT   What do you plan to get your masters or PhD in?



Awesome Jodi.  Good luck with that.  I'm sure those guys will take good care of you.

I honestly don't know at the moment.  My associates degree will be in exercise science.  When I goto a 4 year school the name will change to whatever their version of the program is called (UMD is kinesiology).  I'm going to just focus on getting the 2 and 4 year degrees at the moment and worry about that later.  Heh.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2005)

That's great Cow.  Best of luck to you.  Follow your dreams


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2005)

Yesterday cont':

2.5 hours Mt. Biking

Today:

1 Hour Spinning
Balance/Core work


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 23, 2005)

Pics are in my journal.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2005)

:bounce: Thank you for posting them


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2005)

What does your desktop do when you aren't looking?

http://www.justracin.net/is.swf


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2005)

It's cute!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2005)

I liked it


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> On a happy note, I got my verbal offer from Intel today.  I'm leaving the consulting biz




Awesome  

Congratulations


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 24, 2005)

Yay, congrats Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Iain and Denise 

No workout today.  Worked again


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What does your desktop do when you aren't looking?
> 
> http://www.justracin.net/is.swf



Heh, the computer geek side of me definitely appreciates that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 25, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain and Denise
> 
> No workout today. Worked again


AHHHHH, now you see my dilema about getting a new job in AZ -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah but I'm a workaholic so I kinda do this to myself


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> AHHHHH, now you see my dilema about getting a new job* in AZ* -


what does it matter WHERE the new job is? What? is AZ in particular known for people working overtime?! hahaha! Jeez, you make it sound like it's a location-specific thing!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what does it matter WHERE the new job is? What? is AZ in particular known for people working overtime?! hahaha! Jeez, you make it sound like it's a location-specific thing!


No silly... 

I was telling Jodes that I will probably hook up a few part time jobs to keep
me focused on starting my own business, because a full time career sucks
too much of your time away...  I know my personality, and I will become sated
if I jump into a higher paying ENG job


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2005)

Today's Workout:

5 Cleans:  
4 @ 65x3 w/ 65x3 Push Press
1 @ 75x3 w/ 75x3 Push Press - form got sloppy, I better stick to 65 for now

5 Clean Pulls:
5 @ 135x3 - I remembered the toe raise and I finally DIDN'T do a deadlift LOL

5 Front Squats
1 @ 75x3
1 @ 85x3
1 @ 95x3
2 @ 105x3

Totally stoked with those front squats   I went ass to grass and everything.  I think my strength is coming back with squatting more but I was in shock because I've never been able to front squats nevermind with 105lbs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 25, 2005)

You should try the no hands front squats (for help with balance) -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think I'm quite ready for that yet


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 26, 2005)

niiiiice front squats!

and i loved the desk icon movie.  maybe too much.    (who me a geek?   )


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

I liked the movie too.. I mean it has death and destruction in it.  Who wouldnt like it 

Hi Hillary!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I went ass to grass and everything.  I think my strength is coming back with squatting more but I was in shock because I've never been able to front squats nevermind with 105lbs



I felt the same way when I started doing front squats, I figured I would be doing alot less weight with have the ROM but that is not what happened.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks NG 

I'm happy with them considering that last week I think I did 55lbs


----------



## Jodi (Oct 26, 2005)

Today's Workout:

Spin 1 hour
Abs/Core


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2005)

Now that I'm a permanant employee at Intel, I found a sure fire way not to miss anymore workouts due to working late.  The plant I work at has 2 fitness facilities so during lunch I'm going to make use of them.  Overall it's not a bad little gym.  Decent equipment!  

I did alot more than I expected to today 

3 Sets WG Pullups:
1 @ BWx10
1 @ BWx6 
1 @ BWx3 

3 Sets DB Rows:
1 @ 40x15
1 @ 45x8
1 @ 45x7

3 Sets Seated HyperExts:
1 @ 135x10
1 @ 135x9
1 @ 135x6

3 Sets Chest Dips
1 @ BWx15
1 @ BWx12
1 @ BWx9

3 Sets DB Press:
1 @ 45x12
1 @ 45x11
1 @ 45x8

3 Sets DB Flys:
1 @ 30x9
1 @ 30x6
1 @ 30x5

Felt awsome to actually work out when I still had energy and not at the end of the day when I'm drained.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn, I can do almost as many pullups as you!  That makes me feel good


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Now that I'm a permanant employee at Intel, I found a sure fire way not to miss anymore workouts due to working late.  The plant I work at has 2 fitness facilities so during lunch I'm going to make use of them.  Overall it's not a bad little gym.  Decent equipment!


 Woo hoo!! That is an extra-added nice bonus!! 


Nice workout Jodi - Damn you are strong!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 28, 2005)

GJ Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks guys 

So today:

1 hour spinning
Abs/core


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Now that I'm a permanant employee at Intel, I found a sure fire way not to miss anymore workouts due to working late. The plant I work at has 2 fitness facilities so during lunch I'm going to make use of them. Overall it's not a bad little gym. Decent equipment!


 AWESOME! I loved that when i worked at the eng. firm! We had a gym there. I would work out and train people there sometimes as well.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 30, 2005)

small hijack coming....  leah won her nga pro card yesterday!  

hope you're having a great weekend jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks NG 

I went over there to talk to her.  She looks so awesome


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2005)

Brrrr.......it was only 50 degrees this morning!  OMG I must be acclimated to the warm weather   I remember when 50 was considered a nice day in NE. lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2005)

50 is still considered a nice day in NE this time of year.  60's yesterday, possibly 70's today.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 31, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Brrrr.......it was only 50 degrees this morning!  OMG I must be acclimated to the warm weather   I remember when 50 was considered a nice day in NE. lol


Ohhh... You are so lucky!!! I wish it was still cool but it is getting to be about 50 degree C during the day now (ok - not that high... but it is getting really hot and muggy!).. Arggg...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2005)

That's one of the best things about AZ - No -Low Humidity


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2005)

5 Clean Pulls:
3 @ 155x4
2 @ 155x3
1 @ 155x2

5 Sets Back Squats
2 @ 185x6
1 @ 185x4
2 @ 185x3

5 Sets Good Mornings
3 @ 75x8
1 @ 75x6
1 @ 75x5


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 31, 2005)

damn, you are _strong_!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

that's what I told her...   Lookin good


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks 

I can't say as though I'm surprised that my leg strength is coming back so quick.  I just have to remember to keep the reps low so my legs don't grow too much.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Jodi, great to see you working hard 

You seem to be doing well  Come visit me at the other place sometime


----------



## PreMier (Nov 1, 2005)

Dude, where did you go!? 

I got the beans to spill!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm here been waiting for you


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dude, where did you go!?
> 
> I got the beans to spill!


 So this is what i get when i go to bed early - i miss the spilling of beans...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

NO WO yesterday...

Too many hours at the fancy new job -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So this is what i get when i go to bed early - i miss the spilling of beans...


LOL!  All you EST people   Jake and I are the only ones left at night.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> NO WO yesterday...
> 
> Too many hours at the fancy new job -


Don't be giving me the 

I'm working out today!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't be giving me the
> 
> I'm working out today!


 
 ....







  -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2005)

My workout sucked but at the same time it was good   Reps were alot lower than normal yet I was able to do alot and still had energy to do more 

3 Sets DB Rows:
1 @ 45x9
1 @ 45x8
1 @ 45x7

3 Sets DB Press
1 @ 45x6 
1 @ 40x9
1 @ 40x8

3 Sets BB Rows:
1 @ 95x8
2 @ 95x7

ss w/
3 Sets DB Flys on Swiss Ball:
1 @ 20x15
1 @ 20x12
1 @ 20x11

3 Sets WG Pullup:  I should have done these first 
1 @ BWx6
1 @ BWx5
1 @ BWx4

ss w/
3 Sets Chest Dips
1 @ BWx12
1 @ BWx10
1 @ BWx9

3 Sets Rear Delt Flys on Swiss Ball
3 @ 10x12

3 Sets Lateral Raise kneeling/balancing on Swiss ball:
3 @ 5x10

ss w/
3 Sets Overhead Press kneeling/balancing on Swiss Ball:  This was just for fun 
3 @ 5x15

3 Sets Swiss Ball Crunch
3 Sets V-Ups


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi, great to see you working hard
> 
> You seem to be doing well  Come visit me at the other place sometime


OMG How could I have missed this post!!  I'm sorry!

Hi Jenny 

How are you doing?  I'll come and visit you.  I have to hear all the new updates 

Miss You


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 Sets DB Rows:
> 1 @ 45x9
> 1 @ 45x8
> 1 @ 45x7
> ...


What kind of sissy weights workout is this - 

My grandma can lift more than that -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2005)

Now I know it wasn't my best but I would far from call it sissy workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks for yesterday's "visit"    totally made my day.

now then - where did Jake spill beans?  in here?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey NG   You will have to ask Jake - I'm not at liberty to say.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2005)

Today's workout:

1 Hour Spin
Abs/Core


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2005)

So yesterday was Spin Class 3 for the week.  I did some light chest presses before hand and some light back squats.  My chest and legs are very sore from the other days workout 

I'll be working out late in the afternoon today so I will post it tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2005)

Late last night I got some brilliant idea to make red beans and rice.  LOL - I have no idea why I chose to do this, hell I won't even know if I'm gonna like it.  It's still cooking but here is what I did.

1 pound dry kidney beans - rinse and quick soaking method.  I like the quick/boiling method better cuz it helps decrease the   

Once they were done boiling and soaking I drained the water and then added them to the crockpot.

I get these chicken sausages at an organic food store where they make their own with no presevatives, nitrates, garbage etc.... So I took 2 chicken sausages and sliced it up and added it to the crock pot.

Spices:  Cajun, salt, pepper, 3 cloves garlic, diced onion, diced celery - all in the crock pot.

Filled the pot with water and turned it own low while I slept.  Smells good so far.  I just added 2 cups of uncooked brown rice.   I may need to add another cup - there is alot of broth still left.  

I have no idea how this going to taste.    I hope it's good cuz I'm gonna freeze it seeing as I'll have enough to feed a small army.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Late last night I got some brilliant idea to make red beans and rice.  LOL - I have no idea why I chose to do this, hell I won't even know if I'm gonna like it.  It's still cooking but here is what I did.
> 
> 1 pound dry kidney beans - rinse and quick soaking method.  I like the quick/boiling method better cuz it helps decrease the
> 
> ...



I just finished eating my pre workout meal and I'm hungry again.  Damn you and your in depth description of this dish.  Heh.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry!

Ok, so I added another 1/2c uncooked brown rice to it.  OMFG it is so damn good!  I just had some!    I am surprised how yummy it came out.  I love it.

Good thing too................I'm gonna be eating for weeks off of this


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 1 pound dry kidney beans - rinse and quick soaking method.  I like the quick/boiling method better cuz it helps decrease the
> 
> Once they were done boiling and soaking I drained the water and then added them to the crockpot.
> 
> ...


 That sounds sooo gooodd (well... except for the chicken sausage!  But if it had tuna in it then  )...

Mmmmm....


Oh yeah - a tip on cooking legumes is to add a strip of Kombu to the water... It is a seaweed product that helps to increase the digestability of the beans and decreases the **cough** side effects!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2005)

Sleep
Sleep
Sleep

SLEEP!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 6, 2005)

Why are they picking on the ogres???? - 

It looked like they were just minding their own business, trying to shoot some hoops - 


And why is the lightning bolt wizard guy wearing pantyhose???

(this needs to be shared)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sleep
> Sleep
> Sleep
> 
> SLEEP!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2005)

What kind of no-good were you up to this weekend???


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2005)

Nothing


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2005)

(Sniff, sniff.....) - 

I smell BS


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2005)

Nah, you know me.  I was a good little girl all weekend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2005)

Did ya have some wicked lahhbsta from bahhston?? -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2005)

I had lobsta ravioli 

I can so tell that you are from the midwest!  

We do pronounce our O's just not our R's 

It's not lahhbsta - it's lobsta  Only midwesteners pronounce their O's like A's


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I had lobsta ravioli
> 
> I can so tell that you are from the midwest!
> 
> ...




Have some "POP" and a smile, and shuddup.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2005)

that's right - you drink Pahp.

I drink soda


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2005)

This is what happens when you don't read up to what led to a comment like "You drink pahp".

 I'm thinking, "P.A.H.P.? What is that? And why does he drink it? Is it a supplement? Or is it Pap? What is pap? Is that a beer like Pabst? What the hell is PAHP?!"

 Now i see i got worked up over nothing. It's just soda. hahahahaha! Damn midwesterners.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is what happens when you don't read up to what led to a comment like "You drink pahp".
> 
> I'm thinking, "P.A.H.P.? What is that? And why does he drink it? Is it a supplement? Or is it Pap? What is pap? Is that a beer like Pabst? What the hell is PAHP?!"
> 
> Now i see i got worked up over nothing. It's just soda. hahahahaha! Damn midwesterners.


LMAO!  I swear that is how they pronounce their letter O's   It not a dollar, it's a dahllar, or the name Bob is Bahb.  

I just have to pick on someone else cuz I know I drop the R's


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2005)

So I have been working out, I just haven't been online much to post it.  I don't remember sets, reps and weights but.........

Sat
Cleans, Clean Pulls, Squats, Rear Delts:  I do remember though that 75lbs my form on my cleans was bad   I hope I'm not fucking this up 

Monday
Clean Pulls, Good mornings, Core work

I will post my full workout tonight, and no I'm not slacking!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2005)

Tonights workout:

7 Sets Cleans
2 @ 65x3
5 @ 75x3

5 Sets Clean Pulls
5 @ 135x3

6 Sets Front Squats
1 @ 95x3
1 @ 105x3
4 @ 115x3

3 Sets Decline crunch
15 reps

3 Sets Incline Reverse crunch
15 reps

Note:  workout sucked, I was too tired cuz I didn't get enough sleep the past 2 nights.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 8, 2005)

Front squats over 100 lbs!!!!

I know dudes that cant do that!?!?!

You are a bad ass miss Jodi - 



Is this you?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2005)

No way!  

Thanks, but 115 was pretty much maxing it out for me.  Any higher and I wouldn't have been able to do it.  I still managed to go below parallel with this weight so that was good.  I was just so tired.  Long day working


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No way!
> 
> Thanks, but 115 was pretty much maxing it out for me. Any higher and I wouldn't have been able to do it. I still managed to go below parallel with this weight so that was good. I was just so tired. Long day working


Then hit it next time with 135 and a little (PR) next to it -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

how is the form coming?  still rough?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Then hit it next time with 135 and a little (PR) next to it -


  Are you kidding?  There is no way in hell I could do that


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how is the form coming?  still rough?


I think my form is getting better.  For cleans, I can't seem to go above 75 without losing form though.  For clean pulls - man, I just hope I'm doing them right.  Front squats my form is getting better each time


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think my form is getting better. For cleans, I can't seem to go above 75 without losing form though. For clean pulls - man, I just hope I'm doing them right. Front squats my form is getting better each time


 

I know you can hit the 60k front squat

(like butta)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2005)

In due time maybe but not right now


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2005)

Last night:
1 Hour Spinning

I had to sub for another instructor last night.  Plus tonight and tomorrow I have to teach.  3 nights of spinning in a row


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2005)

Chest Workout:

3 Sets DB Press
1 @ 45x12
1 @ 45x10
1 @ 45x7

3 Sets DB Flys on Swiss ball
1 @ 20x15
1 @ 20x12
1 @ 20x11

3 Sets Pushups
15, 13, 10

1 hour spinning

Core:
Planks, 1 legged planks, bridges, 1 legged bridges, floor crunch, oblique crunch


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2005)

Today's Workout:

3 Sets WG Pullups:  My pullups are disappointing lately 
1 @ BWx8
1 @ BWx7
1 @ BWx5

3 Sets BB Rows:
1 @ 95x12
1 @ 105x10
1 @ 115x6

3 Sets 1 Arm HS Rows:
1 @ 65x12
1 @ 65x9
1 @ 65x8

3 Sets Low Back machine
1 @ 135x15
1 @ 145x10
1 @ 145x9

1 hour spinning


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2005)

Jodi....I weighed in at 113.8!  I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2005)

Woohoo!!! I was going to call you when I got up tomorrow morning.  What time do you go?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 Sets WG Pullups:*  My pullups are disappointing lately*
> 1 @ BWx8
> 1 @ BWx7
> 1 @ BWx5


 ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? STFU! I am lucky to do ONE WG Pullup, on a GOOD DAY! I can only do a handfull RG. You are friggin STRONG (... for a girl... hahahaha!)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2005)

I know but I was doing 12 reps and I haven't hit that in a few weeks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

GG gets a climbing WO just getting up to the chinup bar -


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> GG gets a climbing WO just getting up to the chinup bar -




lol, you should see when she tries to put the 45lb plates on the squat bar for herself.  It is like a workout because she has to press them overhead and reach the bar..haha


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2005)

Today's workout - I went lighter weights and increased volume today.

7 Sets Clean Pulls
7 @ 115x3

7 Sets Back Squats
1 @ 135x3
1 @ 145x3
1 @ 155x3
2 @ 165x3
2 @ 175x3

5 Sets Good Mornings
5 @ 95x3

3 Sets Kneeling on stability ball
10x5 lateral raise + 10x5 overhead press + 10x5 DB Curls + 10x5 Kickbacks = 1 set

3 Sets of I don't know what it's call lol.  Toes are on stability ball and crunch inward to touch knees to chest.  10 reps  

3 Sets Planks =  30 seconds


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 Sets of I don't know what it's call lol. Toes are on stability ball and crunch inward to touch knees to chest. 10 reps


 Jacknife or Knee-Ins is what I've seen them referred to as...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2005)

Finally made it to the gym today

7 Sets Cleans
1 @ Barx6
1 @ 65x3
5 @ 75x3

7 Sets Clean Pulls:  I broke out the straps - I can't lift more than 115lbs with my bad wrist - Feels like my bone is going to pull apart from the plate and screws without the straps 
7 @ 135x3

7 Sets Front Squats
1 @ 95x3
1 @ 115x3
5 @ 125x3  

3 Sets Rear Delt
3 @ 10x15

3 Sets Ab crunches on ball
3 Sets Romain Chair


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice workout.  I tried to IM you, but you must be passed out  lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Front Squats 125x3

But, you don't think you can squat plates??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  I tried to IM you, but you must be passed out  lol


Jake - I went to bed at 11   Got your message this morning.  I'll message you tonight


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Front Squats 125x3
> 
> But, you don't think you can squat plates??


LMAO - No I for sure cannot do plates


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LMAO - No I for sure cannot do plates


Plates would only be 10lbs more...
Thats only a dinky little five on each end -  

I'm not asking for 10kg more -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Plates would only be 10lbs more...
> Thats only a dinky little five on each end -
> 
> I'm not asking for 10kg more -


Maybe in a few weeks   Remember I just started front squats and I also recently started back squats again.  These things take time!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Maybe in a few weeks  Remember I just started front squats and I also recently started back squats again. These things take time!


Deal - 

When you get it, I'll send you some Lahhhbsta -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

Lobsta from MI    Dec 21st is when I arrive for XMas in Boston - Right off the plane I'm going to Legal Seafoods near the harbor!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

Workout during lunch:

3 Sets DB Press
1 @ 45x12
1 @ 45x10
1 @ 45x8

3 Sets DB Pullovers:
1 @ 45x10
1 @ 45x8
1 @ 45x6

3 Sets DB Flys:
1 @ 25x12
1 @ 25x10
1 @ 25x8

3 Sets Pushups:
12, 11, 9

After work:
1 Hour Spin Class
Bunch of Core/Abs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Lobsta from MI


   Well I was going to get it from Maine

But I can send you some Crayfish if you want -


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

No thanks   Don't like fresh water fish 

You can always send me a Maine lobster though


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello!  

Woah, you're working hard in here!  Good to see! 

Have a GREAT weekend


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey there Jenny 

I hope things are going well!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2005)

Workout @ Lunch:  Chest

3 Sets WG Pullups: Well this really sucked   The pullup bar at work is too tall so I had to jump up to reach it and I could barely do that, it was tall.  So I think that really hurt my pullups today   either that or I'm getting weak 
3 @ BWx3 

3 Sets TBar Row
1 @ 45x10
1 @ 45x8
1 @ 45x7

3 Sets Straight Arm Pushdown:
1 @ 60x12
1 @ 60x10
1 @ 60x7

3 Sets 1 Arm Low Cable Pulls:
1 @ 40x12
1 @ 40x10
1 @ 40x9

Afterwork:
1 Hour spin class


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2005)

Today's Workout:

5 Sets Clean Pulls
5 @ 135x3

6 Sets Back Squats:
1 @ 135x3
1 @ 155x3
1 @ 175x3
3 @ 185x3

5 Sets Good Mornings
1 @ 95x3
1 @ 115x3
3 @ 125x3

Stretching


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice squats!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Jake   Today was even better though


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2005)

Today's Workout:

6 Sets Cleans
1 @ barx3
1 @ 65x3
1 @ 75x3
3 @ 85x3

5 Sets Clean Pulls
5 @ 135x3 - still using straps so i'm not upping the weight til my wrist can handle it.

8 Sets Front Squats:
1 @ barx3
1 @ 95x3
1 @ 105x
1 @ 115x3
2 @ 125x3
1 @ 135x2 - Now where's my lobsta 
1 @ 125x2 - I had to decrease it back down though, there was no way I could have done another 2 reps at 135.  No yet anyway.

3 Sets Rear Delts:
3 @ 10x15

External Rotations


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2005)

what does the form look like on your cleans?  Are you getting all the way down into a front squat position?

You should change up your routine a bit.  Start doing some combo lifting.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm squatting a bit on the cleans but not way down like I saw you guys do   I can't figure that out 

What should I do now for a routine?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm squatting a bit on the cleans but not way down like I saw you guys do   I can't figure that out
> 
> What should I do now for a routine?




try and squat all the way down and work on that.  even lower the weight to learn the proper movement pattern.

You are only working out weight weights 2 days week still?  No hypertrophy rep range on the squats or leg exericses correcrt?  Answer those questions then let me think and get back to you.  I will come up with something cool, something with some complex training that will be real fun for you.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, I'll continue to work on the cleans and getting down low.   I'm never gonna get that right 

I'm only doing *those *lifts twice per week.  Only 3-4 reps MAX!  The only hypertrophy range i'm doing is on the 2 other days. 1 day of chest and 1 day of back.  Although for back I'm considering coming down in reps too.  I don't want my back to grow anymore.  Chest I could still use as well as shoulders.

Thanks P


----------



## senimoni (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Jodi!!! Still working it out I see!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

Your right, even better!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi!!! Still working it out I see!!


Hi 

Where the hell have you been?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Where the hell have you been?



In front of the TV......eating errrr um I was on a bulk....yea thats it!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2005)

Bulking eh?  For some reason I don't like the sounds of that 

So is that bulking going to cutting now????


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2005)

Todays' Workout:  Chest

6 Sets Incline DB Press:
1 @ 20x20
1 @ 35x12
1 @ 35x10
2 @ 35x9
1 @ 35x8

3 Sets Pullovers:
1 @ 45x10
1 @ 45x8
1 @ 45x6

4 Sets High Cable Flys
1 @ 30x12
1 @ 40x9
1 @ 40x7
1 @ 40x5

3 Sets Pushups
1 @ bwx12
1 @ bwx10
1 @ bwx9

3 Sets Reverse Crunch
15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## senimoni (Nov 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Bulking eh?  For some reason I don't like the sounds of that
> 
> So is that bulking going to cutting now????



Yeppers....I've dropped maybe 3lbs in the last 3 weeks. Finally dropped the Coke....that was a big hurdle. My diet isn't IronMag Clean....but its 90% better than it was...baby steps.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Yeppers....I've dropped maybe 3lbs in the last 3 weeks. Finally dropped the Coke....that was a big hurdle. My diet isn't IronMag Clean....but its 90% better than it was...baby steps.


Good and don't stop there!  You know how to do this, just believe in yourself


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2005)

5 mile run today.  That's it, I have shopping to do


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's it, I have shopping to do


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll continue to work on the cleans and getting down low.   I'm never gonna get that right
> 
> I'm only doing *those *lifts twice per week.  Only 3-4 reps MAX!  The only hypertrophy range i'm doing is on the 2 other days. 1 day of chest and 1 day of back.  Although for back I'm considering coming down in reps too.  I don't want my back to grow anymore.  Chest I could still use as well as shoulders.
> 
> Thanks P




haven't forgot about you.

Here are some new ideas.....3x's a week still so that you can do your spinning :tounge: .

day 1

combo- 3 cleans + 5 front squats + 5 push presses

that is one set and do everything in that order.  so clean the weight 3 times, then squat it then press it.  Do 4-6 sets

incline DB press- 8-12 reps x 4 sets
pull ups- 3 sets
leg curls or good mornings (somethine for the hammies to protect the ACL)- 3 sets


day 2
RDL with shrug and toe raise- 3-4 sets (perform the shrug and toe raise as you come up on the concentric.  try and make it one motion like a clean pull but the speed isn't important.  what is important is that you are pushing your hips into the bar at the top and really just coordinating those movements.  You can go heavier on this lift then clean pulls since speed isn't an issue.  try for 6-8 reps)

after that perform a normal chest/back routine that you would do with some low volume...ie, bench press, cable flye, row, etc...


day 3 (complex training)

superset 1.....3 sets.  give yourself about 2-3min of rest.
a) back squat- 3-5 reps
b) jump squat- 10-12 reps

superset 2- 3 sets; 2-3min rest
a) standing alternating DB shoulder press (arm at lock out)*- 6-8 reps on 
    each arm (or 12-16 reps total)
b) med. ball overhead slam**- 10-12 reps.  try and get a med ball that is 
   10% of your BW or even a little lighter.

*to perform these, press both DBs up overhead.  Hold one at lock out and perform a rep with the other arm.  When that arm reaches lock out, hold it statically and perform a rep with the other arm.  Alternate back and forth.

** these are kind of like pull overs except you are standing up and slamming the balll from overhead into the floor.  be exoplosive.


after that you can do a little bit of back/rear delt work.



just some ideas.  You can do them or do something different if you want.  just throwing it out there.  either way, do something else for about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks P 

I'm still trying to picture those overhead slams but I will try it 

RDL - Romanian Deadlift - the legs further apart?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

legs further apart?   


As far as the ball slams here is the best video clip I could find and it really isn't that great.  the dude uses some shitty form and doesn't stand up straight all the way and use his hips but you will get the idea.  Just scroll down a bit and watch him do his gay ass circut.  It is the second exercise.

ball slams


----------



## Jodi (Nov 28, 2005)

K - I tried day 1 of the workout 

5 Supersets of Cleans, Front Squat & Push Press
1 @ 75x3, 5, 3
3 @ 65x3, 5, 5
1 @ 65x3, 5, 4

4 Sets Incline DB Press:
1 @ 35x 10
1 @ 35x9
2 @35x8

3 Sets Pullups:
7, 6, 4

3 Sets Good Mornings:
1 @ 95x9
1 @ 95x7
1 @ 97x8


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2005)

looks good.  how did it feel?  started to heavy on the first set of cleans?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 28, 2005)

Felt good - wore me out 

The cleans were fine -  it was the push press I couldn't make the 5 reps


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> it was the push press I couldn't make the 5 reps




well, just don't be a pussy.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 28, 2005)

I wasn't a pussy   I really couldn't do it   I suck!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2005)

Today's Workout

5 Sets RDL
1 @ 135x10
1 @ 135x8
1 @ 135x7
2 @ 135x6

3 Sets Cable Flys:
1 @ 30x12
1 @ 30x10
1 @ 30x9

3 Sets Decline Bench
1 @ 75x12
1 @ 75x10
1 @ 75x8

3 Sets DB Rows:
1 @ 35x10
1 @ 35x9
1 @ 35x7

3 Sets Straight Arm pushdown
1 @ 50x9
1 @ 50x7
1 @ 50x6


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

lol, after doing fun dynamic stuff, workouts like this (more BB'er orientated) are just no fun.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2005)

Didn't I do what you said?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, just don't be a pussy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Didn't I do what you said?




yea, but I just find lifting like that boring compared to the other things which are more fun.  the workout was fine.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2005)

No workout today!  I feel like shit.  Think I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2005)

Get well soon!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2005)

Yesterday 1 Hour Spinning

Today:

4 Sets Squats - Supersetted w/ 4 Sets Jumping Squats:
4 @ 155x3 + 12 jump squats

3 Sets 1 Arm DB Press - Supersetted w/ Ball Slams
3 @ 25x8 + 8x10 Ball Slams - The highest I could find was an 8lb ball 

4 Sets Rear Delts:
4 @ 12x10

Then 1 Hour Spinning


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2005)

So I spent the entire day up in the white mountains here in AZ.  I think I found some land I'm gonna purchase   40 acres to be exact


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

what are you going to do with that land?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are you going to do with that land?


She's going to build a compound, start a commune, and pronounce
thats she's "The Lamb", and all who seek salvation should follow her.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2005)

Go camping   Maybe build a summer cottage.  Its along one of the canyons 

It's an investment


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2005)

Awesome!  Congrats on the land


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi JODIE!!!!!   How are you?

Thanks Jake - I haven't bought yet.  I'm heading up there next saturday again to check out 1 more piece of property before I decide


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2005)

Just hanging around.    Have to get back in the gym soon, just been taking much needed time away from it.  Like three or four weeks! had some burstits in my left shoulder.  

 Looks like you have been doing some good work in there!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2005)

Jodie Jodie Jodie  

Ouch   That can be painful!  Can u still do shoulder work?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2005)

He said to not doing anything for two days.  LOL  I figure that will turn into a week or so they way I have been going at it.  It had been bothering me since before the first show, I just ignored it.

How's everything with you???


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2005)

Things are going well   I got alot going on with work and it's a bit stressful but overall I can't complain.  

I can't wait to go home for xmas    I miss my family.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Things are going well   I got alot going on with work and it's a bit stressful but overall I can't complain.
> 
> I can't wait to go home for xmas    I miss my family.


ohhhhhhhhhhhh and the yummy food at home too!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2005)

For sure   Seafood, seafood, seafood and more seafood 

Oh and Grammie's apple pie and pecan squares and everything else she makes!!! OMG I'm gonna be big fat pig 

I'm dieting now just to prepare myself because I know I will have no control there


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2005)

So can I move onto the land?

Sounds awesome.

Dieting what is that?  Hasn't the festive season already started


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2005)

LOL@  sure at that amount of land I won't ever see anyone around 

Ha - I am really trying hard here.  I have 2 weeks before I leave for Boston - I have to be good until then


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2005)

Today's Workout:  Ok, I'm a fucking pansy 

5 Supersets of Cleans, Front Squat & Push Press
1 @ 75x3, 5, 3
1 @ 75x3, 5, ZERO!!!
3 @ 65x3, 5, 5

4 Sets Incline DB Press:
1 @ 35x12
1 @ 35x10
1 @ 35x8
1 @ 35x7

3 Sets Pullups:
7,6,5

3 Sets Seated Leg Curls:
1 @ 70x15
1 @ 80x13
1 @ 100x9


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

lol, pussy!

I would love to see the form on the cleans.  I wish I were there.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2005)

LOL it's probably bad   I'm really trying   Hurry up and get out here will ya!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

I am coming there as fast as I can.

Hopefully you aren't developing to much bad technique habits that we will have to correct....lol


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am coming there as fast as I can.
> 
> Hopefully you aren't developing to much bad technique habits that we will have to correct....lol


  No shit - that would suck ass


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 5, 2005)

funkytown: i might get there before YOU do!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> funkytown: i might get there before YOU do!


 
but before me!?!?!?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am coming there as fast as I can.



AKA: 1 minute man.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> AKA: 1 minute man.


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
that's not nice!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> AKA: 1 minute man.


 



Its all that speed training -


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2005)

OMG!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

shut it!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2005)

Todays Workout

5 Sets RDL
1 @ 135x6
1 @ 155x6
3 @ 175x6

3 Sets Bench Press
1 @ 95x10
1 @ 95x8
1 @ 95x6

3 Sets Cable Flys
1 @ 30x12
1 @ 30x10
1 @ 30x9

3 Sets Rope Pulls
1 @ 60x12
1 @ 70x11
1 @ 80x9

3 Sets Straight Arm Pushdown
1 @ 60x10
1 @ 70x8
1 @ 70x7


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 Sets Rope Pulls
> 
> 3 Sets Straight Arm Pushdown


 
 

What are these?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2005)

Rope pulls http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/CBSeatedRow.html but I used the rope.

straight arm pulldown - http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/CBStraightArmPulldown.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Rope pulls http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/CBSeatedRow.html but I used the rope.


 
wellllllllllllll -  ...





...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2005)

Your never online anymore


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry   I went to bed earlier than normal last night.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

you guys stay up too late...

im not allowed to play anymore unless i move into a new time zone


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL Jake and I are 2 hours behind you all on EST


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

HEY!  Workouts?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2005)

No I decided to quite working out


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Is that a new type of workout regime.... quite 

Are you still on MP and Basic Cuts?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, I said fuck it!  Who cares, I don't feel like doing it anymore and I've opted to become a fat slob instead  

MP yes, BC no.  I need to get more BC - I liked it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I need to get more BC - I liked it.


 *BC?...    Balinese Cock?  *


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2005)

LMAO - Basic Cut's silly!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> AKA: 1 minute man.



Liar!  No one can last a minut...  Er...  Oh, right, laughter at P.  I get it...


----------



## wild (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like you work out about as often as I do


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Looks like you work out about as often as I do




don't encourage her.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't encourage her.


 
Yeah...

Stupid Employers -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 16, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Looks like you work out about as often as I do


 
Yeah, and you look like shit -


----------



## wild (Dec 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, and you look like shit -



That's not me...I just stole that picture from the internet 

Hi funky


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> That's not me...I just stole that picture from the internet


 
 

You can't bullshit, the bullshitter -


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL - I workout!  I've just been lazy about posting them   As a matter of fact I'm heading to the gym in a few mins. before I have to work today.  I'm in California and it's 6AM here.  

WTF am I thinking about working out this early?


----------



## wild (Dec 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL - I workout!  I've just been lazy about posting them   As a matter of fact I'm heading to the gym in a few mins. before I have to work today.  I'm in California and it's 6AM here.
> 
> WTF am I thinking about working out this early?




What?  Ok...ya know you're serious when you workout at 6 am


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2005)

Trust me it wasn't that great of a workout  but it was better than nothing.  We went to the cheesecake factory last night   I managed to only steal 3 bites of a cheese cake.  It was so difficult not to get one for myself


----------



## wild (Dec 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Trust me it wasn't that great of a workout  but it was better than nothing.  We went to the cheesecake factory last night   I managed to only steal 3 bites of a cheese cake.  It was so difficult not to get one for myself



Jealous  .... I would never go to the cheesecake factory and get nothing.

I *heart* cheesecake


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> I *heart* cheesecake


 
UH-OH -


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Jealous  .... I would never go to the cheesecake factory and get nothing.
> 
> I *heart* cheesecake


I know   me too.  It was not fair that they did that to me    I'm seriously trying to be good until XMas and I go home.  Total pig-out-fest then 

You should have seen what they supplied for breakfast at work this morning     It made the cheesecake look healthy  

I'm so happy hotel had boiled eggs in their morning breakfast setup, I took about 7 of them and ditched the yokes.  My pre-workout meal


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 17, 2005)

Where in Cali are ya Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2005)

Silcon Valley 

Santa Clara


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Silcon Valley
> 
> Santa Clara


 
Gettin a boob job while youre in silicon valley?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't I wish!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Silcon Valley
> 
> Santa Clara


 Gotcha. My grandparents used to live in the general area (Palo Alto).


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

That was where we went to the Cheesecake factory the other night


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That was where we went to the Cheesecake factory the other night




let me guess...chicken with salad and water?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

No on P does that at cheesecake factory 

I had chicken, red potatos and asparagus.   oh and 3 bites of cheesecake.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2005)

I was in CA for the past 4 days so my workouts were a little screwy due to the equipment available.

Anyway:
Friday night - lat pulldown, db rows, db SLDL and abs
Saturday - DB Squats, DB Deads, 1 arm DB overheads, lateral raise
Sunday - 45 mins cardio
Monday - Got to workout at gym at work for this one - Cleans, Front Squats, Bench, Delt flys and Ham Curls.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

you workout?

who are you?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2005)

I haven't stopped.  I was only kidding.  Just got lazy about posting my workouts


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

The "Pod People" captured Jodi in California

And sent this veggy-clone back in her place


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Jodi,

Enjoy your trip back home.  Have a Merry Christmas and enjoy your time with your Family


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2005)

Have a Happy Holiday Iain


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2005)

4 Sets Squats - Supersetted w/ 4 Sets Jumping Squats:
4 @ 185x3 + 10 jump squats

3 Sets 1 Arm DB Press - Supersetted w/ Ball Slams
3 @ 25x8 + 8x10 Ball Slams - stupid gym doesn't have higher poundage on those medicine balls 

4 Sets Rear Delts:
4 @ 15x8, 7, 7, 5


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 21, 2005)

Enjoy your trip!!!! Eat yummy! Eat big!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2005)

Do you even own boots?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I was in CA for the past 4 days so my workouts were a little screwy due to the equipment available.
> 
> Anyway:
> Friday night - lat pulldown, db rows, db SLDL and abs
> ...



Looks much like my improvisation when I went to LA.  Way to stick with it chica.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2005)

LOL - It totally was


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2005)

I ate a 2lb lobster last night with the body stuffed with scallops, crab, clams and shrimp  

I ate the whole thing   No butter though, I hate butter on seafood so it was all healthy!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

How Jodi eats lobsta...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 24, 2005)

peobably not too far off


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year's Jodi.
'


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 26, 2005)

Jodi..............Merry Day Late Christmas!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 26, 2005)

Merry Christmas Jodi! 

I hope you had a fantastic time with your family!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 27, 2005)

Is she still eating?

(I know she is)


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

Happy Holidays Everyone 

Sorry been MIA for a few days.  Yes, eating lotsa food - especially Grammies desserts and Seafood


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 27, 2005)

I told all of you -


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Jodi - hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

Happy Holidays to you too


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

P - I think I need to stop the lifts for now.  I'm afraid I'm doing them wrong and i don't want to learn bad habits   I know I'm doing them wrong actually because it just doesn't seem to feel right.  I thought instead of screwing it up for several months that I would just stop and concentrate on strength movements that I know.  So that way I can build strength, no size, and then learn to do the lifts for real.  What do you think?  Suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> P - I think I need to stop the lifts for now.  I'm afraid I'm doing them wrong and i don't want to learn bad habits   I know I'm doing them wrong actually because it just doesn't seem to feel right.  I thought instead of screwing it up for several months that I would just stop and concentrate on strength movements that I know.  So that way I can build strength, no size, and then learn to do the lifts for real.  What do you think?  Suggestions?




sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

For real?

I was thinking of a push/pull  but only for strength.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> For real?
> 
> I was thinking of a push/pull  but only for strength.




like push/pull and legs?  or push/pull total body, just 2 times a week?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

probably push/pull/legs.  I need more than twice per week.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> probably push/pull/legs.  I need more than twice per week.




looks good.  Pick the exercises that you want to focus on for each workout and then set up three different loading schemes for them.  Then for the accessory work setting up three different loading schemes and use them all in an undulating periodization model.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok   I think I know what you mean.  I will write something up tomorrow and tell me what you think if you don't mind.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

okay


----------

